# A future owner needing advice.



## CiderLady (Jul 3, 2014)

Firstly, Hello!!

Miraculously my other half has given me to go ahead to purchase "something sporty" to get me to/from work and out and about whilst she upgrades her pokey clio to a more family style car to carry our CiderBaby [smiley=baby.gif] about... so after about a second's thought I decided to finally take the plunge and buy a TT. 

All I'm after is some advice and have been wading through as many posts as I can get away with whilst at work 

I'm not a petrol head at all :roll: so some really general help would be much appreciated before I go spending my pennies on a dud.

There are a few for sale in the area [Bristol] but would like to know what to avoid etc etc.

Any assistance would be much appreciated.

Cheers All


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and welcome!

J
Xx


----------



## CiderLady (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers All and thanks for the advice!!

I have about a £7K budget to play with and, from this forum, have worked out that the 225 is the way to go. Want average miles and would prefer a car newer than my current 56 plate but thinking that's a tad optimistic. Think this may squeeze me into Mk2 territory but not sure what the major differences are with the Mk1?

Thanks.


----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
> 
> Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
> ...


Thank you - am building up a checklist.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome.
Is the V6 an option?
There is a buyers guide, look in my signature for the community page and it is one of the links..
Steve


----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)

I really liked the DSG in an A3 I test drove a couple of years ago.

Mrs F2B worries about fuel consumption.

The old man says theres not much extra gain from the 225

Thanks for the link - I am looking through the buying guides now.


----------



## CiderLady (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers all.

Off out hunting this weekend as seen a 03 1.8/150, 53k in metallic blue for £5.5k.
Got some nice alloys too and 12 m MOT and serviced at 49k miles. 
FSH, HPI checked and 3m warranty.

No mention of cambelt so will def check history for proper evidence and that the dash is working fully.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

check the history and get them to do the cam belt as part of the deal if its not been done

J
xx


----------



## CiderLady (Jul 3, 2014)

Great news!

Happy to report that I am picking up my TT on Sunday.

Thanks to all for your advice as was a great help when negotiating with Salesman, think it made me sound as if I knew more about cars than I actually do - ha ha! :lol:

Will add pics once I've stopped driving it about all day 

May the adventure start...


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Congratulations!!


----------



## scots1_2000 (Jul 26, 2014)

Great cars mate... ive got a mk1 1999 TT 180 Quattro with 142k on the clock and still as good as new & a pure headturner.
Cambelts and waterpumps aint as much as £500 to replace unless gettin the Audi stealers to do it... but look after them & they look after themselves also... much fun cars to drive even 16 years on.


----------



## CiderLady (Jul 3, 2014)

Cheers guys!! Actually been looking forward to getting up for work this week.... Will it wear off??!!


----------



## Stotti (May 25, 2014)

Hello!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

